#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Зачем прекращать страдания?

## Easmirnov

Детский вопрос, но зачем? Жизнь - это страдания, но страдания - это и есть жизнь, со всеми ее печалями, радостями, рождением и умиранием, а прекращение страдания - это ведь ничто, нет страданий, но и нет радостей.

----------

Юрий Никифоров (01.10.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

"32. Кто имеет сынов, тот имеет радость от сынов, – так говорил лукавый Мара, – кто имеет стада, тот имеет радость от стад, ибо звенья бытия – радости людей, и тот, у кого их нет, не имеет и радостей.

33. Но так сказал Совершенный: Кто имеет сынов, тот имеет и заботу от сынов; кто имеет стада, тот имеет и заботу от стад, ибо звенья бытия – причина людских забот; у кого нет их, у того нет и заботы."

...............

"759. – Вида, звука и вкуса, запаха и прикосновения, – вот чего жаждут здесь люди, очарованные, прельщенные.

...

*762. Что безумцы зовут радостью, то благородные называют страданием, – чего избегают безумцы, как страдания, в том благородные обретают радости – вот пред чем в недоумении стоят неведающие, вот чем так смущены они."*

(Источник)

----------

Aion (30.09.2009), AlexТ (10.10.2009), Arch (03.10.2009), Bob (30.09.2009), DraviG (11.10.2009), Homer (30.09.2009), Makc (02.10.2009), Won Soeng (30.09.2009), Алекс С (01.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.10.2009), Гойко (01.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (30.09.2009), Чиффа (03.10.2009), Юндрун Топден (30.09.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Что безумцы зовут радостью, то благородные называют страданием, – чего избегают безумцы, как страдания, *в том благородные обретают радости*


Обретают радости? Они что, эти благородные, не знают Первой Благородной? Всем страдать!  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Зачем прекращать страдания? Детский вопрос, но зачем? Жизнь - это страдания, но страдания - это и есть жизнь, со всеми ее печалями, радостями, рождением и умиранием


Сядьте попой на зажжённую газовую плиту и произнесите то же самое.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (01.10.2009), Makc (02.10.2009), Ometoff (02.10.2009), Won Soeng (30.09.2009), Алекс С (01.10.2009), Артем Тараненко (01.10.2009), Вова Л. (30.09.2009), Гойко (01.10.2009), Слава Эркин (30.09.2009), Юндрун Топден (30.09.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Детский вопрос, но зачем? Жизнь - это страдания, но страдания - это и есть жизнь, со всеми ее печалями, радостями, рождением и умиранием, а прекращение страдания - это ведь ничто, нет страданий, но и нет радостей.



Мне кажется, страдания хочется прекратить тем, кто уже в полной мере насытился радостями печалями жизни, это вопрос внутренней зрелости. А пока этого нет, жизнь действительно прекрасна в своей полноте и несправедливости. 

И кроме того, я не думаю, что избавляясь от страданий, человек становится полностью бесчувственным, все остается, но воспринимается по-другому. Страдание есть, но ты не страдаешь, а сострадаешь.

----------

Arch (03.10.2009), Sforza (30.09.2009), Алекс С (01.10.2009), Бо (30.09.2009), Марица (01.10.2009), Норбу (01.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Всегда хочется знать у людей с такими вопросами - возраст, бытовые условия, семейное положение, здоровье у себя и близких.

----------

Ersh (30.09.2009), Ho Shim (01.10.2009), Makc (02.10.2009), Zom (30.09.2009), Вова Л. (30.09.2009), Иилья (30.09.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (30.09.2009), Сергей А (01.10.2009), Слава Эркин (30.09.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Детский вопрос, но зачем? Жизнь - это страдания, но страдания - это и есть жизнь, со всеми ее печалями, радостями, рождением и умиранием, а прекращение страдания - это ведь ничто, нет страданий, но и нет радостей.


Вам приятны "печали" (если под словом печали можно например выразить утрату близкого человека, части своего тела и пр.)? Это уже психическая патология - наверное, я не врач, судить не буду.
Хотя к исходному посылу _придраться_ трудно - вы просто констатировали факт.

----------


## Войнич

> Детский вопрос, но зачем?


Чтобы быть *Свободным во всем*. Даже в последущем выборе страданий добровольно  :Smilie:  Само по себе страдание не существует. Об этом подробно описано в трудах Махаяны, разных направлений, но особенно в Дзогчен.
Страдание это просто отличное ощущение от удовольствия и радости, но это тоже самое наше сознание.
Когда мы подносим руку к огню, по нашей карме  (если мы здоровы) сознание выдает нам боль. Боль это вид сознания. Не сомневайтесь, что плоть  не болит сама по себе. 
Есть люди , которые с рождения не чувствуют боли или имеют какие либо аномалии в отдельных органах, из за которых  они ее не чувствуют. И при малейшей болезни они теряют этот орган, поэтому страдания *это признак болезни и того что что то не так и надо исправить.* Страдания, боль  это спасение, сигнал *SOS*. Организм просит, чтобы его избавили от болезни. 
Страдания ума  из той же природы, его страдания признак его же болезни  Сансары.
 Сансара по природе своей, подобна    заторможенной и замедленной болезни, боль от  которой ощущается либо слишком поздно, либо в самом начале человеческой жизни, либо никогда . Зависит от того на сколько человек развит духовно и насколько его ум чист. Чем ум чище, чем больше видны страдания существ и сансары, но сам он не страдает.
 Это парадокс, но это так.

----------

Easmirnov (01.10.2009), Алекс С (01.10.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Детский вопрос, но зачем? Жизнь - это страдания, но страдания - это и есть жизнь, со всеми ее печалями, радостями, рождением и умиранием, а прекращение страдания - это ведь ничто, нет страданий, но и нет радостей.


Да в общем, можете не прекращать, если хотите. Например, мне не нравится, если в ботинок камень попадает, или в глаз ресничка. 

Понимание первой благородной истины может быть обширным, но никогда не будет полным без вот такого, самого простого. Начинать лучше с азов, а не с глубокой философии.

----------


## Zom

> Детский вопрос, но зачем?


Вообще конечно всё было бы ничего, если бы не было следующих рождений. И даже следующие рождения "были бы ничего"... если бы львиная доля живых существ не проживала в адах, мирах претов и животном мире (куда всем рано-поздно лежит дорога, если не достичь ниббаны).

Но вы не верите в следующие рождения, не верите, наверное, и в другие миры - поэтому для вас этот вопрос (зачем избавляться от страданий) действительно актуальный (т.е. острый, болезненный). А для буддистов не актуальный.

*Из Ассу сутты:*




> “Великолепно, монахи. Превосходно. Хорошо, что вы так понимаете Дхамму, изложенную мной.
> 
> “Вот чего больше: слёз, которых вы пролили, перерождаясь и блуждая [по сансаре] в течение долгого, долгого времени - стенаясь и рыдая от соединения с тем, что неприятно, от разлуки с тем, что приятно - а не воды в четырёх океанах.
> 
> Долгое время вновь и вновь вы переживали смерть матери. Слёз, что вы пролили по смерти матери, перерождаясь и блуждая [по сансаре] в течение долгого, долгого времени - стенаясь и рыдая от соединения с тем, что неприятно, от разлуки с тем, что приятно - больше, чем воды в четырёх океанах.
> 
> “Долгое время вновь и вновь вы переживали смерть отца... смерть брата... смерть сестры... смерть сына... смерть дочери... потерю близких .... потерю богатства... потери, связанные с болезнями. Слёз, что вы пролили от потерь, связанных с болезнями, перерождаясь и блуждая [по сансаре] в течение долгого, долгого времени - стенаясь и рыдая от соединения с тем, что неприятно, от разлуки с тем, что приятно - больше, чем воды в четырёх океанах.
> 
> “И почему так? С безначальных времен происходят перерождения. Начальный момент не виден, хотя существа, скованные невежеством и плененные желанием перерождаются и продолжают блуждать [в сансаре]. Долго вы испытывали муки, испытывали боль, испытывали потерю, наполняя кладбища - слишком долго, для того, чтобы разочароваться во всех сконструированных вещах, достаточно [долго] для того, чтобы стать беспристрастными, достаточно [долго], чтобы освободиться.”

----------

Bob (30.09.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (30.09.2009), Алекс С (01.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (30.09.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Детский вопрос, но зачем? Жизнь - это страдания, но страдания - это и есть жизнь, со всеми ее печалями, радостями, рождением и умиранием, а прекращение страдания - это ведь ничто, нет страданий, но и нет радостей.


Для начала попробуйте разобраться, что есть страдание. Источников  достаточно. Возможно вы будете неприятно удивлены, но, то, что вы называете радостями, на самом деле страдание.

----------

Михаил Макушев (01.10.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Детский вопрос, но зачем? Жизнь - это страдания, но страдания - это и есть жизнь, со всеми ее печалями, радостями, рождением и умиранием, а прекращение страдания - это ведь ничто, нет страданий, но и нет радостей.


А в чем проблема?

----------


## Клим Самгин

*Горящий дом*

Гаутама Будда говорил о колесе алубы, к которому мы прикованы, и учил отринуть все вожделения и, таким образом избавившись от желаний, войти в ничто, называемое им нирваной.

Однажды ученики спросили его:

— Какое это Ничто, Учитель? Мы все стремимся отринуть, как ты призываешь, вожделения, но скажи нам, это ничто, куда мы вступим, примерно то же, что единосущность со всем сотворённым, когда бездумно лежишь в воде в полдень, почти не ощущая тела, лениво лежишь в воде или проваливаешься в сон, машинально натягивая одеяло, что падает во сне? Так же прекрасно твоё ничто, доброе ничто, или твоё ничто — это обыкновенное ничто, холодное, пустое и бессмысленное?

Будда долго молчал, потом небрежно бросил:

— На ваш вопрос нет ответа.

Но вечером, когда ученики ушли, Будда всё ещё сидел под хлебным деревом и рассказывал другим ученикам, тем, кто не задавал вопросов, такую притчу:

— Недавно я видел дом. Он горел. Крышу лизало пламя. Я подошёл и заметил, что в доме ещё были люди. Я вошёл и крикнул, что крыша горит, призывая тем самым выходить скорее. Но люди, казалось, не торопились, расспрашивая, как там на улице, найдётся ли там другой дом, и ещё в этом роде. Я ушёл, не отвечая. «Такой человек сгорит, задавая вопросы», — подумал я.

В самом деле, друзья, тем, кому земля под ногами ещё не так горяча, чтобы они были готовы обменять её на любую другую, тем советовать нечего.

----------


## Fritz

> Всегда хочется знать у людей с такими вопросами - возраст, бытовые условия, семейное положение, здоровье у себя и близких.


Семейное положение тут ни при чём. Это всё таже проблема нездорового перевода слова "дукха". Т. наз. "радость" также считается дукха, но это не страдание, но нечто нестабильное, относительное. Т.е всё - дукха, а не страдание. С другой стороны, Будда предложил также и народный вариант буддизма, лайт версию, для любителей радоваться стадами и сыновьями. Так что любители радости и удовольствий могут не отчаиваться.

----------

Войнич (30.09.2009)

----------


## Войнич

*Fritz* прав.
Индекс счастья не зависит от благ.
Бывают нищие народы, семьи и просто чем то обделенные люди в тысячу раз счастливей тех кому постоянно охото иметь высокий уровень жизни или поддерживать его.



> Всегда хочется знать у людей с такими вопросами - возраст, бытовые условия, семейное положение, здоровье у себя и близких.


Не в этом счастье и страдание не от наличия или отсутствия этого, а от жажды иметь это.
Имеешь счастлив, не имеешь страдаешь.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Детский вопрос, но зачем? Жизнь - это страдания, но страдания - это и есть жизнь, со всеми ее печалями, радостями, рождением и умиранием, а прекращение страдания - это ведь ничто, нет страданий, но и нет радостей.


И смерть близких часть жизни. И болезни и страдания близких это тоже часть вашей жизни.
Вот доказательство от обратного: лучше отсутствие страданий, чем их присутствие.

----------


## Ersh

Собственно с ответа себе на вопрос топика и должно начинаться все последующе - все эти римпоче и шифу, молитвенные барабанчики и танцы Ваджры, запись в графе "традиция", всякие коаны-шмоаны и прочие Дхаммапады.

----------

Aion (30.09.2009), Easmirnov (01.10.2009), Ануруддха (30.09.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (30.09.2009), Сергей А (02.10.2009)

----------


## Денис Ровный

Когда-то, после целой череды неудачных, надуманных, глупых ответов самому себе на этот вопрос, я почти отчаялся: "Всё не то!"
Потом - само проросло: *избавляться следует не от страданий, а от страдающего*.
"Саббэ дхамма анатта".

С уважением - Д.Р.

----------

Войнич (30.09.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Зачем прекращать страдания? Прежде чем задать этот вопрос, надо поразмышлять на тему о шести мирах самсары, о страданиях в этих мирах, поразмышлять над страданиями, описанными в Ламриме, нутром их прочуять. А до фраз типа "есть страдание, но нет страдающего" и пр. еще надо дорасти, выползти нам из подгузников-то еще надо сначала. А то получается интернетный дзэн какой-то. Все просветленные и всезнающие.

----------


## Денис Ровный

> А до фраз типа "есть страдание, но нет страдающего" и пр. еще надо дорасти, выползти нам из подгузников-то еще надо сначала.


Искренне желаю Вам как можно скорее выползти из подгузников.

С уважением - Д.Р.

----------

Юань Дин (30.09.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Не, ну русским языком писала не только о боли же:



> страдания: от болезней, перемен, от бесполезно прожитых лет, например, не говоря уже о старости и смерти, то говорить о страданиях нам с вами пока рановато


Страдания от страдания, т.е., от физ. боли или ментального дискомфорта, тоже присутствуют. Давайте разберем их. Когда что-то болит, мы идем к врачу. Врач, однако, лечит следствие, а не причину болезни.
Будда, с другой стороны, тоже как и врач прописывает лекарство от страданий и от причины страданий. А мы как больные либо следуем его советам и выздоравливаем, либо нет и продолжаем болеть. Теперь ясно?

Очень часто приводится аналогия Будды как врача, его учений как лекарства и практикующего - как больного. Это очень хорошая аналогия, тов. Смирнов))

----------


## ullu

> и я не понимаю, почему боль должна привести меня к нему, а не к врачу.


ну врачи бывает уже не могут помочь

----------

Аньезка (08.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Да, не все лечится...
Да и врачи все чаще калечат, а не лечат.

----------


## Neroli

> Да, когда у меня болит зуб я иду к врачу, что бы его вылечить, но боль - это боль, а буддистское страдание - это не только боль, даже не так: это вовсе не боль.


А с какой стати вы взяли и исключили из "буддийского страдания" боль? Говоря о страданиях, Будда и боль имел ввиду. 
Зубная боль - это тоже "буддийское страдание". И вот когда зубная боль (страдание) у вас возникает вы идете к врачу и прекращаете её. И прекратив свое страдание вы вещаете на форуме, что страдания прекращать не нужно, а то что вы прекратили, дескать совсем другое какое-то страдание. Очень удобно устроились, молодец.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Easmirnov, есть в жизни вещи, которые Вы не понимаете. Давайте закончим эту флудильню - обращать Вас в буддизм здесь никто против Вашей воли не собирается.
Тема закрыта.

----------

